# Awesome Trout Bite



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally had a chance to go fishing with my friend Capt. John Rivers on the Mega Bite, and what a trip we had. This was by far the best inshore trip i have ever been on, and he said it was in his Top 3 Ever...























Launched at 17th at 0530 and went to an undisclosed location north of the launch,, fished for about 30 minutes in the dark and didnt even get a hit, so we picked up and went a little further north and east, found a little flat and started throwing a lipless crank bait, and hooked up on the first cast, we ended up catching over 60 trout, 2 reds, tons of lady fish and a hand size jack cravelle, the crazy thing is all the trout except 4 or 5 were over 18 inches, and a bunch were 21, Kept 10 nice ones for the dinner table, Banner trip, thanks Capt. John, made for great thursday..


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice...tons of fun


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job fellas, sounds like a great dinner! Hoping for somthing similar tomorrow am!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

oooooooweeeeee! Looks like it was a good day. O*D*W


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice pics.
Looks like Autumn fishing is here...... just as Autumn arrives. A nice day of fishing. Had to be fun.

Good luck, calm seas, and stay safe


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

It was great to get you out on the water, brother! We’ve tried many times, but our schedules just didn’t mesh. Kenny and I were like two kids laughing and hooking fish after fish all morning. It was truly a day to remember with a good friend. I had another trip again this morning; hit a few of the same areas. We didn’t catch 60, but we did catch 30 good trout with lots of small ladyfish mixed in. No redfish today, but that’s ok. Mark was my fishing partner today and he wanted to learn some things about inshore fishing. I’m happy to say that Mark landed his biggest trout ever on my boat-- a whopper 25” stud, estimated weight was around 3.5 - 4 lbs or bettter. It crushed a Paul Brown MirrOlure 8ft off the bow of the boat, we watched it and it was totally awesome.
I’ll try and write up a few reports from time to time over the winter.
Here are a few pics from todays trip

Close up of trout with a MirrOlure - MirrOdine in it's mouth.









Mark with his big trout.









Me - John with a nice speck








Take care and tight lines.
John


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Makin memories, no price on that!

good luck


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh wow, nice job fellas. :thumbup: Definitely sounds like a day to remember, hope you get to do it again sometime soon.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go guys! Always have a blast!
Ps, Kenny thanks for getting us back in the saddle!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You are quite welcome Todd,, nice red.....................


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report kenny. capt'n rivers can put u on the trout for sure!!


----------

